# Neo one to fragile



## t4racer (Oct 18, 2005)

I bought a neo one/ sphere and man is it awesome. However, when I went to the track yesterday I noticed it was like grinding. Under further investegation I foud out the magnet on the rotor had come undone. I guess they glue the magnets of the shaft so with the glue undone the shaft is able to pull all the way out of the motor. I emailed associated so I'll see what they say. Anybody know where I can get a new rotor.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

The Novak 4300 & 5800 rotor looks identical in every dimension, except for the length of the brass tubing spacer at the sensor (non-shaft) end. Novak sells the rotor separately. I had the same thing happen to one of my Novaks, and used Loctite to glue it to the shaft after pressing it back into proper position. So far, it's held.


----------



## t4racer (Oct 18, 2005)

The thing is I can't find the proper position. I think I'll just have associacted send me a new one.


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

A racer here is on his 3rd Reedy Neo motor. The LHS has replaced it everytime it broke.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

t4racer said:


> The thing is I can't find the proper position. I think I'll just have associacted send me a new one.


Based on my motor:
Spacer on sensor end = 0.330", shaft length = 0.500"
Spacer on shaft end = 0.275", shaft length = 1.095"

The brass spacers are the critical things, the shaft lenght doesn't matter as much (as long as it doesn't rub against the plastic cover on the sensor end).


----------



## t4racer (Oct 18, 2005)

After fighting with AE and driving 2 hours they relectently gave me a new in package motor. It seems like it happens alot because he knew exactly what it was when all he did was pick it up and tried to turn the shaft. Whatever it is now for sale with the sphere that is only a month old for 240 obo.


----------

